# DEA, Waldoboro police raid marijuana grower



## FruityBud (Apr 9, 2009)

Police from several agencies raided a Depot Street residence April 7 and recovered more than 300 marijuana plants in what is being called one of the most sophisticated growing operations in Lincoln County history.

Special agents from the Maine Drug Enforcement Agency along with officers from the Waldoboro Police Department, Lincoln County Sheriffs Office and Maine State Police executed the search warrant, according to a press release from Waldoboro Police Chief Bill Labombarde.

Police seized almost 200 plants from inside the residence. In an adjacent garage, officers recovered more than 100 plants growing in a state-of-the-art hydroponics growing system.

"This recovery is said to be the largest indoor marijuana grow seized in the town of Waldoboro to date," the press release said. "It is also one of the most sophisticated grows to be discovered in Lincoln County."

According to Jim Pease of the Maine Drug Enforcement Agency, the equipment used for growing the marijuana had an estimated value of approximately $3,000. The plants seized during the execution of this search, when fully matured, would yield an approximate street value of between $450,000 and $700,000.

A transient later identified as Clifford Schwanke, age 29, was arrested at the scene and charged with aggravated cultivation of marijuana and aggravated trafficking of marijuana. Schwanke was also wanted on separate warrants out of New York, Colorado, Pennsylvania and Kennebec County, Maine.

It was later discovered that Schwanke used at least a dozen aliases in his past. Schwanke was taken to the Two Bridges Regional Jail in Wiscasset and is being held on $350,000 cash bail. This case remains under investigation and further arrests may be forthcoming.

Waldoboro police received an anonymous tip March 27 regarding indoor marijuana cultivation in Waldoboro. On April 6, Waldoboro police received additional information regarding the same activity at that residence. Special agents from the Maine Drug Enforcement Agency in conjunction with the Waldoboro Police Department gathered enough additional information to obtain a search warrant for that residence.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/dzw8v3*


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 9, 2009)

That dude is screwed.  he went a little above growing for personal use.  I saw it on the news, it showed his whole setup, and i was quite jealous.  There has been a lot of huge busts in the area lately.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 9, 2009)

snitches, more proof that you shouldn't let anyone know your growing


----------



## cubby (Apr 9, 2009)

Waldoboro......You'd have to be high to live in a town named Waldoboro.
      Hey...., where's Waldoboro....?


----------



## donkey942 (Apr 9, 2009)

i cant understand why somebody would grow that much unless they where helping other patients, growing 300 plants is asking for the fuz to knock on the door.


----------



## uk420maan (Apr 10, 2009)

my mates a transient too btw

lol
cool

uk420maan


----------



## Piperson (Apr 11, 2009)

Those beastards!


----------

